# Blum hinges from 15 years ago??



## Quickdraw (Nov 18, 2008)

MI-Roger said:


> We installed Kraftmaid cabinets in our kitchen 15-17 years ago. These cabinets use Blum face frame hinges in an antique bronze color, similar in design to Blum's current Compact 33 hinge but with two important differences.
> Our original hinges had the hinge cup mounting screws located on the butt side of the hinge cup's centerline. Current Model 33's have the mounting screws located outboard of the centerline. This means I will have to drill new mounting screws in the cabinet door.
> Current model Blum hinges apparently come in only silver color, no matching antique bronze color.
> Unfortunately, I have had two hinges fail in the past year. Swapping them with hinges on seldom used doors is only a temporary soluiton. I would like to replace the failed hinges with Blum models identical to our existing hinges. Matching color is the most important issue.
> ...


 
Have you tried their website? http://www.blum.com/us/en/01/60/index.php
If you can't find your product, click on the CONTACT US link and give them a call.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*Time results in lots of changes*


The old style hinge is no longer available. Luckily the new style, Compact 33, will fit with only two small (#8) screw holes visible on the inside of the cabinet door. These can be filled with tinted putty.
The new hinges are available in Nickel Plate finish only.
The old style of mounting plate, wrap around style, has been recently discontinued! the new style of mounting plate attaches differently and will leave large visible holes in the cabinet frame.
Fate was on my side tonight and I located an internet retailer who has enough of the old style wrap around mounting plates, of correct overlap measurement, to provide me with new mounting plates in the Nickel Plate finish to replace all the hinges.

Now I will have new hinges mounted on new mounting plates, both pieces the same color, and both pieces using the same mounting holes. Well, almost the same mounting holes for the hinges.

Guess this is the best I could hope for.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

MI-Roger said:


> The old style hinge is no longer available. Luckily the new style, Compact 33, will fit with only two small (#8) screw holes visible on the inside of the cabinet door. These can be filled with tinted putty.
> The new hinges are available in Nickel Plate finish only.
> The old style of mounting plate, wrap around style, has been recently discontinued! the new style of mounting plate attaches differently and will leave large visible holes in the cabinet frame.
> Fate was on my side tonight and I located an internet retailer who has enough of the old style wrap around mounting plates, of correct overlap measurement, to provide me with new mounting plates in the Nickel Plate finish to replace all the hinges.
> ...


Buy extras now, if others break you can bet he'll have sold out.
Ron


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*Done did that........*



Ron6519 said:


> Buy extras now, if others break you can bet he'll have sold out.
> Ron


I need 34, I ordered 36, and I have two that Kraft-Maid sent me for free. Plus, I can save a few of the old ones for future use in inconspicuous locations . Since the originals lasted 15+ years I should be OK until it is time to sell the house or replace the cabinets.


----------



## Sunjae (Nov 26, 2009)

*Help*

Hello, can someone please tell me what type of hinge this is, it has 2 holes at the top to put screws in and 2 holes on the side, it is a rectangler shape and has 3 sides.


----------



## richlux (Feb 21, 2010)

MI-Roger said:


> I need 34, I ordered 36, and I have two that Kraft-Maid sent me for free. Plus, I can save a few of the old ones for future use in inconspicuous locations . Since the originals lasted 15+ years I should be OK until it is time to sell the house or replace the cabinets.


MI-Roger - Can you tell me where online you found these? I just need 1 nickel plated, but I can't find them anywhere. I can only find the new version.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

richlux said:


> MI-Roger - Can you tell me where online you found these? I just need 1 nickel plated, but I can't find them anywhere. I can only find the new version.
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard


I could not find the old style hinge either. The hinges I bought are the new style which require two new holes to be drilled in the cabinet door. My success was in finding some of the old style wrap-around mounts which attach to the cabinet frame.

I'll have to look at the packing slip tonight to see where I bought the hinges and mounts.


----------



## richlux (Feb 21, 2010)

MI-Roger said:


> I could not find the old style hinge either. The hinges I bought are the new style which require two new holes to be drilled in the cabinet door. My success was in finding some of the old style wrap-around mounts which attach to the cabinet frame.
> 
> I'll have to look at the packing slip tonight to see where I bought the hinges and mounts.


I see a ton of places online that sell the new hinge. I was hoping you found the old one  I'm not excited about drilling new holes in my cabinet door, but I guess I have no choice. Did you replace all of them on the door as recommended or did you mix and match?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

richlux said:


> I see a ton of places online that sell the new hinge. I was hoping you found the old one  I'm not excited about drilling new holes in my cabinet door, but I guess I have no choice. Did you replace all of them on the door as recommended or did you mix and match?
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard


If these are the 35mm recessed Blum hinges, they make a version that requires no holes. It a compression fit. Just order a pair with the correct offset and you're done.
Ron


----------



## richlux (Feb 21, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> If these are the 35mm recessed Blum hinges, they make a version that requires no holes. It a compression fit. Just order a pair with the correct offset and you're done.
> Ron


They are the "Compact 33" hinges. I've done a little research and it does look like they make a press in version. Thanks for the Info!

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> If these are the 35mm recessed Blum hinges, they make a version that requires no holes. It a compression fit. Just order a pair with the correct offset and you're done.
> Ron


No, not quite.

The press-in is achieved by threading regular #8 hinge mounting screws into barbed nylon plugs. This is done at the factory so there is no added labor for the installer or cabinet maker. These plugs get "pressed-in" into larger diameter mounting holes which are pre-drilled in cabinet doors made from pressboard / particle board.

The "press-in" style will work on hard wood doors by removing the nylon barbed plugs and using the free screws to anchor the hinge in a normal manner. Worthwhile only if you find the press-in style priced cheaper than the regular style. 

The hinge off-set is determined by the mounting plates, not the hinges.


----------



## richlux (Feb 21, 2010)

MI-Roger said:


> No, not quite.
> 
> The press-in is achieved by threading regular #8 hinge mounting screws into barbed nylon plugs. This is done at the factory so there is no added labor for the installer or cabinet maker. These plugs get "pressed-in" into larger diameter mounting holes which are pre-drilled in cabinet doors made from pressboard / particle board.


So are you saying that the press-in style will not fit in the existing cutout of the old style hinge when I remove it?

Richard


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

MI-Roger said:


> No, not quite.
> 
> The press-in is achieved by threading regular #8 hinge mounting screws into barbed nylon plugs. This is done at the factory so there is no added labor for the installer or cabinet maker. These plugs get "pressed-in" into larger diameter mounting holes which are pre-drilled in cabinet doors made from pressboard / particle board.
> 
> ...


Blum has a compression hinge called the ,"Inserta" which is held in by side compression in the 35mm hole.
Ron


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

richlux said:


> So are you saying that the press-in style will not fit in the existing cutout of the old style hinge when I remove it?
> 
> Richard


The hinge will be an exact fit in the large (35mm diameter?) mortised pocket, but it will still require drilling two small holes in the door for the small hinge anchor screws.


----------

